# ضد المسيح



## مونيكا 57 (28 يوليو 2010)

*

محمد ضد المسيح ... حقيقة أم خيال 

الى كل مسلم يريد الحقيقة
اذا طرحنا موضوع الاسلام والمسيحية بشكل عقلانى .. أيهم نتبع لكى يوصلنا الى الله الذى خلق الكون وما فيه ؟
بداية لكى نعرف اى رسالة منهما هى من هذا الاله الخالق العظيم علينا ان نعرف صفات هذا الاله ونرى اى من الرسالتين يتوافق مع هذه الصفات ؟
الله خلق الكون والكائنات وهو فى غنى عنها .. فلماذا خلقها ؟ لقد خلقها الله لكى يحبها وتحبه لأن الله محبة ومن يثبت فى المحبة يثبت فى الله . هل كان الله فى حاجة الى هذه المخلوقات ام هى فى حاجة اليه ؟
لقد اظهر الله محبته الفائقة اللا محدودة بخلقه الملائكة والانسان والحيوانات والكون وخلقهم فى احسن صورة وليس فيهم فساد ولا موت لان الله ليس فيه فساد ولا موت بل الخليقة عندما تنفصل عن الله ابو ومصدر كل حياة يصيبها العطب والفساد والموت . ولهذا عندما خالف ادم وحواء وصية الله ووقعوا فى المعصية اصابهم الفساد والموت وماتوا ودفنوا وتحللت اجسادهم فى التراب وحل هذا المصير على سائر نسلهم مع ان الله خلق الانسان فى احسن صورة بلا امراض ولا فساد ولا موت .
وأيضاً عندما خالف احد رؤساء الملائكة امر الله وتكبر واراد ان يعلو على الله تحول بكل قوته من النورانية الى الظلمة وصار رئيساً للشياطين الذين كانوا ملائكة واسقطهم معه فى المعصية .
والآن أيهما يتفق مع صفة الله الكبرى وهى المحبة : المسيحية ام الاسلام ؟ لنرى :
يقول السيد المسيح فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 5 :
21 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل.ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم.
22 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم.ومن قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع.ومن قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم.
23 فان قدمت قربانك الى المذبح وهناك تذكرت ان لاخيك شيئا عليك
24 فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب اولا اصطلح مع اخيك.وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك.
ويقول ايضاً فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 5 :
38 سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن.
39 واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا.
40 ومن اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا.
41 ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين.
42 من سألك فاعطه.ومن اراد ان يقترض منك فلا ترده
43 سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.
44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.
45 لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات.فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين.
46 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك.
47 وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون.أليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا.
48 فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل.
ونترك للاخوة المسلمين الحكم والمقارنة بين تعاليم المحبة والتسامح التى اتى بها السيد المسيح لأنه حقاً وصدقاً مرسل من الله الخالق العظيم لكى يخلص البشر من الهلاك المحدق بهم بسبب خطاياهم وبين ما يقوله رسول العرب فى كتابه القرآن :
وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين{البقرة 193.• }
كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون{ البقرة 216.• }
أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين{آل عمران 142. • }
فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منا بعد وإما فداء حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن ليبلو بعضكم ببعض والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم{ محمد: 4، آل عمران: 195.• }
وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله فإن انتهوا فإن الله بما يعملون بصير{ الأنفال 39.• }
يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون{ الأنفال 45.• }
وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون{ الأنفال 60.• }
يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال{ الأنفال 65.• }
فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم {التوبة 5.• }
وإن نكثوا أيمانهم من بعد عهدهم وطعنوا في دينكم فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر إنهم لا أيمان لهم لعلهم ينتهون{ التوبة 12.• }
قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين{ التوبة 14.• }
الذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم أعظم درجة عند الله وأولئك هم الفائزون{ التوبة20 • }
قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون{التوبة 29.• }
 إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتلون ويقتلون وعداً عليه حقا في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن ومن أوفى بعهده من الله فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم{ التوبة 111.• }
يكف بأس الذين كفروا والله أشد بأسا وأشد تنكيلا{ النساء 84.• }
لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين غير أولي الضرر والمجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم فضل الله المجاهدين بأموالهم وأنفسهم على القاعدين درجة وكلا وعد الله الحسنى وفضل الله المجاهدين على القاعدين أجرا عظيما{ النساء 95.• }
تؤمنون بالله ورسوله وتجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالكم وأنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون{ الصف 11.• }
يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم ومأواهم جهنم وبئس المصير{ التحريم 9.• }
يا أيها الذين آمنوا من يرتد منكم عن دينه فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين يجاهدون في سبيل الله ولا يخافون لومة لائم ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله واسع عليم{ المائدة 54.• }
وانظر أيضاً آل عمران 13 - 121 – 157 , الحج 39 - 40. , الفتح 16 - 19 – 20 , الأنفال 6 – 8 - 15 – 16 – 60 – 65- 67 - 72 – 74 , النساء 57 - 74 – 76 - 77 - 94 – 100 - 102 , البقرة 154 - 218 – 244 - 250 – 251 - 261 - 262 , التوبة 2 – 3 – 12 – 13 - 16 – 36 – 38 – 39 – 41 – 60 - 73 – 77 – 81 - 83 – 120 – 121 - 122 – 123 , الحديد 10 - , محمد 20 - المائدة 35 

يقول السيد المسيح فى انجيل متى الاصحاح 7 :
15 احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.
16 من ثمارهم تعرفونهم.هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا.
17 هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع اثمارا جيدة.واما الشجرة الردية فتصنع اثمارا رديّة.
18 لا تقدر شجرة جيدة ان تصنع اثمارا رديّة ولا شجرة رديّة ان تصنع اثمارا جيدة.
19 كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار.
20 فاذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم

أخى المسلم أحكم بعقلك لا بعاطفتك لأن العاطفة بلا شك ستقود العقل لأحكام غير صحيحة .
ممن رسالة المسيح وممن رساله محمد ؟ مما سبق نجد أنه من المستحيل أن يكون المصدر واحد لإختلاف المنهج البين والواضح والجلى الذى لا يظهر اختلافاً فقط ولكن يظهر تضاداً على طول الخط !!!
فإن كان المسيح بتعاليمه عن المحبة يتفق مع صفة الله الذى أرسله فهو بلا شك من عند الله وإن كان محمد يضاده فى التعاليم فمما لا شك فيه أن محمد هو مرسل من عند ضد الله وما ضد الله إلا الشيطان !!
أخى المسلم إستفيق قبل أن يأتى اليوم الذى تعتقد فيه أنك ستقابل فيه شفيع البشر عند الله وتُصدم بنفسك فى جهنم مع ضد الله ..... ​*


----------



## meshatsabry (26 أغسطس 2010)

سلامونعمة 000 السيد المسيح لاولادة صخرة وحصن امين  وللمعاندين حجر عثرة ومن لة عقل للفهم فليفهم


----------



## Rosetta (26 أغسطس 2010)

> *أخى المسلم أحكم بعقلك لا بعاطفتك لأن العاطفة بلا شك ستقود العقل لأحكام غير صحيحة .​*


*لو فكر كل مسلم كذلك فبالتأكيد سنجدهم بالاف يتركون الاسلام !! ولكن للاسف تعشقوا افكارا سيئة باطلة عن المسيحية و تعصبوا لموروث عقائدي من الصعب ان يفكروا للحظة في تركه ... فهو ما تربى عليه الاباء و الاجداد !!

شكرااااا يا مونيكا موضوع مميز 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أغسطس 2010)

*أخى المسلم
ممن رسالة المسيح وممن رساله محمد ؟ مما سبق نجد أنه من المستحيل أن يكون المصدر واحد لإختلاف المنهج البين والواضح والجلى الذى لا يظهر اختلافاً فقط ولكن يظهر تضاداً على طول الخط !!!
فإن كان المسيح بتعاليمه عن المحبة يتفق مع صفة الله الذى أرسله فهو بلا شك من عند الله وإن كان محمد يضاده فى التعاليم فمما لا شك فيه أن محمد هو مرسل من عند ضد الله وما ضد الله إلا الشيطان !!
أخى المسلم إستفيق قبل أن يأتى اليوم الذى تعتقد فيه أنك ستقابل فيه شفيع البشر عند الله وتُصدم بنفسك فى جهنم مع ضد الله ..... ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع جميل ..بالرغم من انه لا مجال للمقارنة بين الاله الطاهر القدير و بين العبد و الشيطان الكاذب النجس الذي كل ما فيه رجس و دنس و شر و ضلال​*


----------



## ahmadd (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ...
ايها السادة لي استفسار حول ما تقولونه هنا فهل من الممكن ان تساعدوني على الفهم لو سمحتم؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2010)

ahmadd قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى ...
> ايها السادة لي استفسار حول ما تقولونه هنا فهل من الممكن ان تساعدوني على الفهم لو سمحتم؟؟؟؟



*أمامك منتدى الأسئلة, أسأل فيه ما تشاء

أنتبه أن يكون كل سؤال فى موضوع مستقل*


----------



## ahmadd (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ...لكن هل تعني ان هذا هو منتدى الاسئلة 
ما تاخذني بس انا جديد هنا و عايزكم ترشدوني بدل ما تردوا عليا بطرق صعبة زي ما حصلي معي امس
معلش ...
هل ابدا هنا ام في مكان تاني اسال فيه ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أغسطس 2010)

ahmadd قال:


> شكرا ...لكن هل تعني ان هذا هو منتدى الاسئلة
> ما تاخذني بس انا جديد هنا و عايزكم ترشدوني بدل ما تردوا عليا بطرق صعبة زي ما حصلي معي امس
> معلش ...
> هل ابدا هنا ام في مكان تاني اسال فيه ؟؟



*أبدأ فى موضوع خاص بك, موضوع جديد لكل سؤال*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (30 أغسطس 2010)

محمد أبومصطفى قال:


> اخي الكريم كم يحتاج الموضوع من الوقت حتى يتم الموافقة عليه ووضعه هنا في القسم



يا عزيزي اطرح موضوعك في هذا القسم : الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية

بما انك تريد ان تسأل و تستفسر
اما هذا القسم هنا فمخصص لطرح الشبهات و الرد عليها
و مدة الموافقة علي الموضوع تكون حسب ظروف المراقبين و الادارة​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ahmadd قال:


> شكرا ...لكن هل تعني ان هذا هو منتدى الاسئلة
> ما تاخذني بس انا جديد هنا و عايزكم ترشدوني بدل ما تردوا عليا بطرق صعبة زي ما حصلي معي امس
> معلش ...
> هل ابدا هنا ام في مكان تاني اسال فيه ؟؟



*تستطيع أن تضع أسئلتك فى منتدى الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية​*


----------



## torab (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين أما بعد

عندي بعض الملاحظات في هذا الموضوع فهل أستطيع أن أطرحها و شكرا.
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

torab قال:


> *بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم
> و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين أما بعد
> 
> عندي بعض الملاحظات في هذا الموضوع فهل أستطيع أن أطرحها و شكرا.
> *



*بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد  أمين*
*تستطيع طرح سؤالك لأن الموضوع مطروح للمناقشة*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> على حسب عقيدة الاسلام فإن إله الاسلام هو نفسه إله المسيح فكما أن محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم نبي فإن المسيح عليه السلام أيضا نبي فصفات الذي أرسلهما هي نفسها بالنسبة للاسلام طبعا



و نحن لا نناقش عقيدة الاسلام
نحن نناقش العقيدة المسيحية ، و اله المسيحية ليس هو اله الاسلام
فنحن نعبد (بهوه إيلوهيم) و انتم تعبدون (الله الصمد) !!
وشتان الفرق



> قال تعالى ( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون )
> أي خلقنا لعبادته و يمكننا أن نتعمق في هذه الكلمة و لكن الحديث سيطول.



وهل هو محتاج لعبادة المخلوقات حتي يخلقهم ليعبدوه؟



> هل ممكن أن تعطينا نصوص من الكتاب المقدس و هكذا سيكون الكلام بالأدلة و ليس بالعاطفة.



* إرميا الأصحاح 31 العدد 3 تَرَاءَى لِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ: [وَمَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ.

يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*​


> *الله ليس فيحاجة إلى مخلوقاته طبعا و إنما العكس.*



اومال خلقها لتعبده ازاي؟



> كلام عاطفي يناقض العقل, وأين النصوص المؤيدة على هذا؟



* إرميا الأصحاح 2 العدد 2 [اذْهَبْ وَنَادِ فِي أُذُنَيْ أُورُشَلِيمَ: هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ ذَكَرْتُ لَكِ غَيْرَةَ صِبَاكِ مَحَبَّةَ خِطْبَتِكِ ذِهَابَكِ وَرَائِي فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي أَرْضٍ غَيْرِ مَزْرُوعَةٍ.*​* إرميا الأصحاح 31 العدد 3 تَرَاءَى لِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ: [وَمَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ.
 ملاخي الأصحاح 1 العدد 2 [أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ قَالَ الرَّبُّ]. وَقُلْتُمْ: [بِمَا أَحْبَبْتَنَا؟] أَلَيْسَ عِيسُو أَخاً لِيَعْقُوبَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَحْبَبْتُ يَعْقُوبَ*​


> *عقيدة الاسلام تختلف في هذه النقطة فهل من نصوص تؤيد هذا الكلام؟*




*10 كُلُّهُمْ يُجِيبُونَ وَيَقُولُونَ لَكَ: أَأَنْتَ أَيْضاً قَدْ ضَعُفْتَ نَظِيرَنَا وَصِرْتَ مِثْلَنَا؟ 
11 أُهْبِطَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ فَخْرُكَ رَنَّةُ أَعْوَادِكَ. تَحْتَكَ تُفْرَشُ الرِّمَّةُ وَغِطَاؤُكَ الدُّودُ. 
12 كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟ كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ؟ 
13 وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللَّهِ وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ. 
14 أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ. 
15 لَكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ. 
16 اَلَّذِينَ يَرُونَكَ يَتَطَلَّعُونَ إِلَيْكَ. يَتَأَمَّلُونَ فِيكَ. أَهَذَا هُوَ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي زَلْزَلَ الأَرْضَ وَزَعْزَعَ الْمَمَالِكَ 
17 الَّذِي جَعَلَ الْعَالَمَ كَقَفْرٍ وَهَدَمَ مُدُنَهُ الَّذِي لَمْ يُطْلِقْ أَسْرَاهُ إِلَى بُيُوتِهِمْ؟*​


> لو استعملنا العقل لوجدنا أن صفة العدل أحسن من صفة المحبة فأرجوا أن نحكم العقل على القلب.



ليس هناك شئ اسمه صفة أحسن من صفة ، لأن هذا ينتقص من صفات الله المطلقة
فــ في المسيح عدل الله مطلق و محبته مطلقة
و من هنا جائت حتمية الفداء



> أي في العهد القديم الذي هو كلام المسيح قبل مجيئه كما تعتقدون أنتم.



نعم في العهد القديم
أما عندما جاء و أعطانا النعمة ، و أعطانا معها أرقي تعليم في الوجود
*22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 
23 فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ 
24 فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ.*​


> *أما في الاسلام فقد قال الله تعالى:
> "مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْساً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعاً"​*



نعم ، من قتل نفسًا بغير نفس ، و هذه هي النقطة الفاصلة ، فالاسلام أعطي للمسلم حق قتل الغير مسلم ، فلا يكون هذا قتل نفس بغير نفس ، بل يكون جهاد في سبيل الله
بل قال المسيح عنه :
* يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 44 أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.

 يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 10 اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ.*​


> و يقول تعالى :"
> إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (10)
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونُوا خَيْراً مِنْهُمْ وَلا نِسَاءٌ مِنْ نِسَاءٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُنَّ خَيْراً مِنْهُنَّ وَلا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلا تَنَابَزُوا بِالأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الإِيمَانِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الظَّالِمُونَ (11)"



الكلام موجه للمؤمنين المسلمين فيما بينهم ، و ليس له علاقة بمحبة الآخرين
بل علي المسلم ان يكره غير المسلم ولا يحبه ولا يوده
 أوثق عرى الإيمان : الموالاة في الله ، و المعاداة في الله ، و الحب في الله ، و البغض في الله عز وجل 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس و ابن مسعود و البراء بن عازب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - لصفحة أو الرقم: 2539
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح​و من أقوال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية :  وليعلم أنَّ المؤمن تجب موالاته وإن ظلمك واعتدى عليك ، والكافر تجب معاداته وإن أعطاك وأحسن إليك ​
أما السيد المسيح فقال :

*43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 
44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 
46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 
47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 
48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.*​


> هذا كله جاء في العهد القديم الذي تكلم به المسيح في معتقدكم و الذي قال أنه لم يأتي لينقض الناموس.



تفهمون هذه الآية بشكل خاطئ و تعتقدون انه يقصد الشرائع و التعاليم ، و لكن المسيح قصد اتمام النبوءات عنه و اتمام الخلاص و الفداء الذي تكلم عنه الناموس



> أما المقارنة مع الاسلام فهناك نصوص عديدة في هذا الموضوع فاسمحوا لي أن أعرض بعضها:
> قال اللَّه تعالى: { لا خير في كثير من نجواهم إلا من أمر بصدقة، أو بمعروف، أو إصلاح بين الناس } .
> وقال تعالى: { والصلح خير} .
> وقال تعالى: { فاتقوا اللَّه وأصلحوا ذات بينكم } .
> ...



كل هذا يتكلم عن المعاملة بين المؤمنين ، أما المعاملة مع غير المؤمنين فشئ آخر !!



> هنا ملاحظة أن المسيح كان يحذر من الأنبياء الكذبة فهناك احتمال من كلامه وجود أنبياء غير كذبة و إلا كان من الأولى أن ينفي وجود أنبياء بعده بدل أن يصف هؤلاء الكذبة.



هذا حسب مفهوم النبوة في الكتاب المقدس ، الذي يخالف مفهوم النبوة في الاسلام !!



> نحن نستعمل العقل مع أن الموضوع طرح بشكل عاطفي.
> أرجوا أن لا أكون أطلت عليكم و شكرا.



لذلك انت طلبت النصوص و اعطيناك النصوص
ربما انك تغفل عن الارهاب الاسلامي الذي يملأ القرآن ، فما رأيك ان تدخل الي القسم الاسلامي لندردش قليلا بهذا الشأن؟​


----------

